# Soda vs. tea vs. water



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 29, 2010)

As a teenager, I was an avid soda drinker. I went through phases with Coke then became a Dr Pepper freak. I also went through a stint where I was in love with Nestea in the can though now I can't stand the stuff. When I was a senior in high school, my boyfriend at the time was having issues with his stomach and tried to stop drinking soft drinks so I agreed to do the same just b/c I felt bad for drinking one in front of him. We became regular tea drinkers when we went out to eat and I always was a tea drinker at home. We did put Equal in our tea for awhile and then one night when we were out, there was no Equal so I drank mine unsweetened and have been drinking it that way ever since. 

Since high school, I probably only drink 1-3 soft drinks a month, if that. I usually drink unsweet tea probably 2-3x a day and when I'm thirsty, can't just pop open a Coke or other soft drink. I've got to have water and even tea. I've even been told that it's pretty remarkable that I don't really drink that many soft drinks and that regular tea of course has many benefits to it. I know there's plenty of other people out there who are the same as me and don't drink much if any soda. 

Lately I've had a craving for soda more often though. In the past month or so I've probably had more soda than I'd usually have in 6 months time together. I have ulcerative colitis along with acid reflux and lately both have been flaring. I've been making tea at home for what seems like forever but lately, the tea just doesn't taste right. We use a Mr Coffee teamaker that we've had and had no problems with and I've tried using different tea, using more water, less water, etc and can't seem to get it to taste right. To me, it never tastes like when I get it at a restaurant or even when I get one to go from places for lunch. Now it's gotten to the point where even my beloved restaurant tea doesn't quite taste right and I have been trying to refrain from drinking more soda and trying to stick to water when I don't seem to want tea. I've always been (crazily enough) proud of the fact that I don't drink alot of soda and I don't want to start now. I like to have it now again of course with pizza or nachos or something but those are things I don't eat everyday obviously. 

Has anyone had this happen to them or find that something has just stopped tasting right? I'm wondering if it's just a new phase I'm going through or if my taste buds or off or if it's the UC and the acid reflux messing things up. I've had both the UC and acid reflux for YEARS and never had this problem before. Some people say that soda helps the reflux and others say it makes it worse but I've heard the same things about tea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any advice or insight or suggestions would be appreciated. I just don't want to start up drinking a bunch of soda. Not that there's anythign wrong with it, but I'd just rather not start that up, especially since I've never been one to drink it that much. I feel healthier b/c of it and now of course lately I've been feeling a little more "icky" if that makes sense.


----------



## Teacakeanyone (Mar 29, 2010)

Hiya! I don't know if I can be of help much, but I did have stomach acid issues in the past. My first thought, and I don't know if this is relevant whatsoever mind you, is perhaps your body's hormones are changing. Anything different along those lines? My thought process is that if hormones, the most well known being those lovely PMS surges, can cause you to crave certain items, perhaps it can also make you dislike other items. 

As for the soda "helping" acid reflux, I highly doubt it. The majority of people (I've seen numbers ranging from 75% and up) actually suffer from too LITTLE stomach acid. I had the exact same problem. A few years back I was having anxiety about things to the point that it made my stomach upset. The more upset I was about one or the other, the worse its partner became. This got to the level of my getting an upper GI tract exam and being on Prevacid. You know what? Completely wrong direction. And I only found this out over the course of a few years as things calmed down in all areas and I did some of my own research. But doctors were so willing to prescribe something at the drop of the hat, not once did anyone assume to check emotional/mental/other health areas; they just assumed I really did have too much stomach acid. 

So! I say all this to tell you that sodas and caffeine are highly acidic in general. The carbonation in sodas probably "helps" because it relieves gas and bloating. However, the human body needs to maintain an overall alkaline system. Though this may sound gross to some (I love it now), if you're having trouble digesting something or have an upset stomach, put 1 tsp of apple cider vinegar in a glass of water and drink it. Promise it'll help your body digest. If you feel worse for having drunk that, then you're one of the very rare people who genuinely do have too much stomach acid.

Not trying to preach. But I always try to share my own experiences if I can save even _one_ other person from going through needless health problems. I hope I've helped a little bit and that you find the answers you're seeking!!!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 29, 2010)

^^ That does help alot! I had never heard of the apple cider vinegar but I am willing to give it a try. I've been to the gastro doctor several times and usually I am supposed to take pills for my UC but I am one of those people who feels I shouldn't be taking a mountain of pills for something that isn't bothering me all the time. I was supposed to be on a regiment of 3 pills 3x daily and I just can't always remember to do that. I have another visit soon and I'm hoping to get that changed AND hope to not have to endure another colonoscopy.

As for changes hormone wise, some things in that sense do seem to fall into place. I'm about to turn 31 and for the past year I've been having issues with my skin where before I thought my skin was pretty terrific except for the occasional blemish. I was on birth control though almost constantly until about little over a year ago. I had my tonsils taken out before Christmas (not this past Christmas but the one before) and had to stop taking all meds 2 weeks before and then of course for about another 2 weeks could barely swallow so I stayed off it. Eventually since unfortunately there was no need at the time for me to continue taking it (not dating anyone at the time and had broken up with someone) I decided to save myself the $30/month and just stop taking it for awhile. It wasn't til I started noticed the changes in my skin getting worse and worse that I started back on it this past December and as of last month actually was switched to the brand I was on originally years ago. That could possibly be part of the problem! My mom said she believes it takes a few months for the birth control to get into your system and since I just started on Ortho Tri Cyclen again this past month after being on Yaz that my body needs time to get adjusted to it.

I think it's likely you hit the nail on the head!! Thanks!


----------

